# Looking for private nursery for my child



## Scotswife (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello 

I am relocating from the UK to Johannesburg with my husband and one year old.

Please can you recommend a private nursery, toddler swimming clubs in the Sandton area and also expat mummy groups etc, that's of course if there are any.

Thank you.

P.s. My husband is an avid golfer...so I will be a golf widow!


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

Check out Sandton Montessori pre-School.


----------

